# April 2004 Tank of the Month is GHAZANFAR GHORI!!!



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I'd like to congratulate *Ghazanfar Ghori* for being selected as the *APC April 2004 Tank of the Month!*










*Tank Specific*


Dimensions: 48 x 18 x 20 
Lighting: Two 48" 110Watt All Glass compact flourecents w/ GE Freshwater/Saltwater Aquaray bulbs
CO2: 10lb cylinder w/ a DIY inline external reactor 
Filteration: Eheim 2026 Pro II 
Substrate: 100% Seachem Flourite 
Fertilzation: KNO3, K2SO4, KH2PO4, Plantex CSM dosed using Ehiem Liquidoser
A few months ago:










*Design Concept*

This tank is not aquascaped. Ive been using it to try out different species of plants. At any one time this tank usually has 35-45 different plant species, though all may not be visible in the pictures. It's interesting to see all these plants react to different nutrient levels as I continue to play with my fertlizier mix ratios. One of these days I'll aquascape the tank. One of these days.....


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

A perfect symbol of good plant growth. Might have been better if it as scaped. Neverthless the good health alone is beautiful.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 13, 2004)

Such unruly growth! A vibrantly healthy collector's tank. 

Carlos


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> Such unruly growth! A vibrantly healthy collector's tank.
> 
> Carlos


Couldn't have said it better IMO


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Awesome tank, I always admire you for using a lot of species in one tank when people usually would disagree. The color you got of out of the E.stellata is amazing, I assume the 9325 bulbs help? Are the All-Glass retrofits any good?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello, my name is Ghazanfar Ghori and I have a problem.
Yes! I admit it! I have acute collectoritis.

Im thinking I may as well accept it and go for a dutch style tank. There's
no way I can pull off a nature aquarium with so many different species.
Amano may be able to do it - I cannot. Easier to go with a Dutch style.
Isn't that what we all do anyway? We admire Amano's style but endup
with a half-Dutch half-Amano wannabe looking aquascape.

This tank has taught me a lot about different plants, their growth habits,
how to rid my tanks of algae and nutrient preferences - which is 
what the goal was all along. Any aquascapes that ended up along 
the way were out of pure luck and sticking to tall-back , short-front rule.

I'll plan an aquascape...one of these days. (If I keep saying it, maybe
it'll happen!)


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

> Hello, my name is Ghazanfar Ghori and I have a problem.
> Yes! I admit it! I have acute collectoritis.


That is not a problem ....it is...umm...NOT A PROBLEM!!! THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH COLLECTING!!!!


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

The problem is his collectoritis has a strange form of dispersalitis to the club members who catch retaineritis and end up with jumbled masses of 120 species in a 10 gallon tank.  I must have 40 different stem plants that I would never have kept before, because of Mr. Ghori. Some of which I have noticed he doesn't have anymore. :wink:


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

It's normal Ghazanfar. You have been hooked since the beginning and you sound like a broken record everytime I talk to you online or on the phone. I'm done with collecting, I'm done with collecting, I'm done with collecting.....but....I still want to grow those 5 more species :wink:.

Let's wait for that aquarium room and see if things go other way. If not, you will have 10 tanks full of plant collection.



> Yes! I admit it! I have acute collectoritis.


It's *chronic not acute* in your case :lol:

Keep me posted on Randal exchange :idea:


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> Some of which I have noticed he doesn't have anymore.


Hey man! Gotta spread the wealth ...weeds..whatever!


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Mr. Ghori, you are a true aquatic gardener. Lucky for you I'm not closer to the DC area, or I would probably impose on your good graces with 20 questions about your methods.

I could hope for half the success you have there. So many species in one tank, and all so healthy. Congratulations!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I really like the look of your tank! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

Congratulate Ghazanfar Ghori as always a healthy plant tank and awesome pictures.

Ken


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

I glanced over it, and it looks quite Dutch to me already. Of course, Im a beginner...lol


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow! I am not sure exactly what scaped is... or why it is aparent to some that you need it... but, I am suddenly very *green* with envy! I thought my 10 gal tank with 4 different types of plant life was great... wow! I am blown away! 

I will state up front that I am a novice... I have a question... maybe someone can help me... When you have soooo many plants rooted into your tank... how do you "clean" the gravel? or do you need to? do you syphon? or just do water changes? does the fish waste become fertilzer? Perhaps someone could recommend a good book or website that would enlighten me with answers... I looove my live plants, and frankly think that plastic plants are pointless... I would looove to continue to collect more... any advice?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Theres no real need to vacuum the gravel. I just go over
mulm pockets with my python to pick up any obvious detrius.
Don't disturb the substrate at all.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghazanfar,

I love the look of the tank even though it was not aquascaped. What can you tell me about the Hottonia plaustis. I really like the looks of that plant.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Hottonia plaustris is a great looking plant. Shouldnt be a problem
for you to grow. Shaded out stems do tend to melt. Nice growth
rate - not too fast or slow. Good aquascaping potential for the midground.


----------

